

Small tip to kill procrastination and enhance productivity - vezycash

one of the major reason for procrastination is that people focus on things they can't control. Conventional goal setting teaching praises focus on the goal or future achievements but there are too many things that could go wrong and affect the future and people intuitively know this (hence the procrastination or delay due to worry) but if they change their focus from the future or some other random variable (like hope) to something immediately controllable, then things like strong will, determination is not necessary for achievement.<p>To help save time, I'll cut to the chase. The act of breaking-down tasks or goals into manageable time frames could help reduce the friction between thought and action.<p>I don't know the best ways to do this but I have tested on a few people and know that when done right, the result is nothing short of magical.<p>Making use of a stop watch or online count down timer to break your daily tasks into smaller time frames would do the trick just fine.<p>To help spark your imagination, consider what the ford assembly line did to car manufacturing skills  and how de-complication of goals through breaking-down of large goals into small time blocks could affect the world.<p>Thanks for reading, do share your thoughts.<p>Just thought I'd share the main idea(s) from a book on productivity I wrote some years back but have no plans on publishing it anytime soon.
======
zerohp
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomodoro_Technique>

